# Holiday weightgain



## lpgastruck (Nov 23, 2017)

Who all is ready to throw down and pig out today I can't wait&#128539;


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 23, 2017)

Yep, everyone is a feedee on Thanksgiving. :eat1:


----------



## fuelingfire (Nov 23, 2017)

Saw this on my morning Facebook check. 

View attachment ED26A54D-3D87-4387-8038-9DE8259F7E87.jpeg


----------



## Tracii (Nov 23, 2017)

Had Thanksgiving dinner with my parents, my brother and his wife.
Their kids were off at her parents for Tday.
I ate A LOT which surprised me being around my Mother she picks so hard on me for being big.
Its been several years since I have seen my brother and his wife so it was good to see them.
I brought a bunch home with me too and I'm still eating LOLOL.
Oh I snagged the remaining peach cobbler and cherry pie.
Y'all come on over and help me finish the pie and cobbler.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 24, 2017)

All I know is I ate enough for at least 2 people. I had lost from 368 down to 334 but I know I have gained some since yesterday. I made 4 pumpkin pies and gave 1 of them to my friend to take to her daughters.. We had enough food to feed an army and then some but no me and my friend Nancy had to just pig out big time..not to mention the candy she bought to bring over here and the chips. Well I guess I am going to have to start all over again and lose some more before Christmas just to gain some back again.. I keep reminding myself I have to lose this weight for health reasons but the food is just to tasty.


----------



## Tad (Nov 24, 2017)

I'd been planning on avoiding, or at least limiting, my holiday weight gain this year. But today I've been ravenous all day, to the extent that I ate my lunch then went out and had a second lunch and I'm still hungry. I blame reading about all the Thanksgiving foods and indulgences here and and elsewhere, but in all honestly sometimes I just get like this.

Either way, right at the moment it is hard to imagine restraint in the near future (or at all, in this mood)


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 24, 2017)

Same here! I went to two different dinners and totally overate at both of them. Then I ended up with over a pound of turkey and ham, a big container of mashed potatoes, and an apple and pumpkin pie to bring home. Had apple pie for breakfast this morning, but it was almost noon by the time I really got up so I guess you could call it brunch? lol! I'd say there will be more than a few pounds gained from this thanksgiving!


----------



## Tracii (Nov 24, 2017)

I agree AmyJo. 
If Christmas dinner was like Thanksgiving it will be more pounds on me too.
Yesterday was like all this food looks so good so should I ?.... Oh heck why not just go for it.LOL
I ate until I was lightheaded. 
My 2 Aunts who are large ladies were there too so I didn't feel toooo bad porking out.
I'm just surprised I did it with my Mom there.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 24, 2017)

My Mom fat shames me too but luckily she knows to drop it for the holidays.
I think when you eat a ton you feel extra hungry later cause you stretched your stomach some.
Gives you that bottomless pit feeling. My tummy was VERY ready for breakfast this morning even though I went to bed almost too full to move.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 24, 2017)

My belly was so stuffed (hard as a rock) when I went to bed last night.
I didn't eat until around noon today and its been turkey and ham mashed potatoes,cake, pie all day and my belly is stuffed again.


----------



## Kristal (Nov 24, 2017)

I had been a naughty girl as well and it shows.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 24, 2017)

Kristal you can be naughty all you want LOL
Nobody here will tell on you.


----------



## traceg (Nov 27, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Same here! I went to two different dinners and totally overate at both of them. Then I ended up with over a pound of turkey and ham, a big container of mashed potatoes, and an apple and pumpkin pie to bring home. Had apple pie for breakfast this morning, but it was almost noon by the time I really got up so I guess you could call it brunch? lol! I'd say there will be more than a few pounds gained from this thanksgiving!



Lol somebody had a good thanksgiving!


----------



## landshark (Nov 27, 2017)

I was 167 before Thanksgiving and 169 this morning. Sorry to be so boring! As I said elsewhere Im also dropping to 160 so I can fight in a lower weight class in judo. I just dont have the height or frame for the weight class Im currently in.


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 27, 2017)

this are the best of times for fa's, favorite time of the year as many ladies just let themselves go from here on until january. plenty of family and friends gathering with the perfect excuse to gain a few pounds, let the belly grow !


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 28, 2017)

Tracii ate all the ham mashed potatoes! :eat1:

Way to go girl! lol 

Loved reading about your indulgence. Glad you weren't inhibited in front of your mom. I hope she understands it's ok, if you're happy. Obviously you look gorgeous, so being fat can't be that bad in her book. :smitten:

So, what was for dessert? Please don't tell me you skipped dessert.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 28, 2017)

I didn't eat all of everything but I had my share and then some and I did have dessert.
My Mom said I was waddling I was so fat, which is true.


----------



## Kristal (Nov 28, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I didn't eat all of everything but I had my share and then some and I did have dessert.
> My Mom said I was waddling I was so fat which is true.



Now that is the cutest avatar that I have seen in a long time


----------



## Tracii (Nov 28, 2017)

LOL I think he is cute.


----------



## landshark (Dec 21, 2017)

My wife has added some pounds this month. Last time she told me her weight was 404 but that was a while ago. A couple weeks ago she got some disappointing news and called me at work to tell me. While we were talkin she said to be ready to watch her eat her emotions that night and that she now wants to get as fat as she can. So far she’s made good on that, even having to spend some cash on some new panties and jeans last week to accommodate her growing body. And just this morning we went on a coffee date to Starbucks and she ordered a few items more than normal. As gave her order she said, “I’m having an extra danish in case you didn’t think I was serious about gaining weight and getting fatter.”

So hot. Oh and while all this is happening she is also saying how she can’t wait for me to slim down to 160! She’s “inspected” me a couple times topless, hinting that she wants to see some improvement to my abs and biceps. I’m recovering from an injury and still pretty sore but I’m loving what’s happening here lately!


----------



## Tracii (Dec 21, 2017)

Thats awesome HM .


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 21, 2017)

Must be something in the air lately as I have decided to expand on my figure.Fat girls unite!Driving John wild lately with the gaining.Going to take it slow and enjoy everything.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 22, 2017)

So you are going to tease John by gaining and telling him you want to lose then acting like you just don't know why you keep gaining?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 22, 2017)

You could have a lot of fun with that if you wanted to


----------



## Tracii (Dec 22, 2017)

I think I would milk that all year long LOLOL:bow::eat1:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh we both know know why I am gaining!I am eating like crazy.


----------



## lpgastruck (Dec 23, 2017)

Had to ditch my size 44 jeans yesterday, looks like it’s gonna be bib overalls and sweats for me for a while.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Dec 23, 2017)

I think this pretty much sums up the current mood. 

View attachment 980x.gif


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 23, 2017)

Pretty much,Ill start my diet soon...yeah sure!


----------



## 4themind (Dec 23, 2017)

happily_married said:


> My wife has added some pounds this month. Last time she told me her weight was 404 but that was a while ago. A couple weeks ago she got some disappointing news and called me at work to tell me. While we were talkin she said to be ready to watch her eat her emotions that night and that she now wants to get as fat as she can. So far shes made good on that, even having to spend some cash on some new panties and jeans last week to accommodate her growing body. And just this morning we went on a coffee date to Starbucks and she ordered a few items more than normal. As gave her order she said, Im having an extra danish in case you didnt think I was serious about gaining weight and getting fatter.
> 
> So hot. Oh and while all this is happening she is also saying how she cant wait for me to slim down to 160! Shes inspected me a couple times topless, hinting that she wants to see some improvement to my abs and biceps. Im recovering from an injury and still pretty sore but Im loving whats happening here lately!



Thanks for sharing your experience HM  From your prior postings this is a real evolution for your wife and given that you're both happy with it, all the better 

It's interesting as her desire to gain weight is also coupled with asking you to slim down. From my limited experience, quite a few of us in the FA world are very turned on by the "contrast" between partners, and your wife's wishes may perhaps be associated with that and a desire to widen that contrast. Just some musings on my part but I hope everything continues to go well for you both.

With the holidays coming up, this will be a good period for her to indulge (although perhaps not for you given the above) j/k


----------

